# Sudden aggression in goat



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a Nubian dwarf goat that is a little over 2 years old. He is wethered and has been since he was a kid. Lately he has been so very aggressive towards his herd mates that are Nigerian Dwarfs. He got into it with my Nigerian Dwarf buck and Dozer ( my buck) ended up with a busted head. I have tried gluing tennis balls to his horns which he managed to get off. He goes after all of them. He honestly tries to butt them and if I stop him he honestly will stand there and wait until I let him go to go after them again. I have never seen anything like it. He is not sick, no new changes lately, no pain that I know of. Matter of fact he is healthy as he could be. I hate to get rid of him because he was my first goat and I love him dearly, but it can't have him hurt my other goats that I breed. I am afraid that he is going to injure one of the others very badly. Any ideas on how to stop this or what's causing this behavior?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's weird, I'm not sure what his problem could be...I'd look into banding his horns, he won't be as mean when his weapons are gone. Plus he'll be sensitive during the process, so it's unlikely he would try to pick a fight.

Or you'll just have to seperate him, if possible.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is it possible to band them with him being this old? Also I don't want it hurt him or cause him pain. Here is a picture of my Charlie.






. This is a pic from last winter at our old house. He now has 7 acres to roam.

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, 2 years is right on the verge of being too old. His horns don't look huge, so it may be possible. I'll see what others have to say!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Banding horns is a painful process just thought someone should tell you since you said you dont want to cause him pain.
But sometimes with animals you have to pick the lesser of two evils, if you cant make him stop he might hurt one of your others really badly. 

You can try a shock collar too. Give him a jolt when he goes after the others.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

The shock collar sounds like an idea I may try. I really don't know why he has changed so much. It breaks my heart!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Talron said:


> Banding horns is a painful process just thought someone should tell you since you said you dont want to cause him pain.


I have to disagree with that. We have banded quite a few and its no worse than banding a buckling. They'll be sore for an hour or two and they are fine after that. If you do band him i would recommend waiting until winter. That way flys wont be all over him.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> I have to disagree with that. We have banded quite a few and its no worse than banding a buckling. They'll be sore for an hour or two and they are fine after that. If you do band him i would recommend waiting until winter. That way flys wont be all over him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lets agree to disagree then, Animals dont show pain like people and being prey animals goats hide their pain. Banding horns is worse than testicals in my opinion because of the area involved and because it takes the horns much longer to die. I'm not against banding horns but I dont agree that it doesn't cause the animal pain.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My best guess would be that 1. Charlie is maturing and 2. Rut is getting underway. I understand he is a wether, but they are still susceptible to hormones (like when people use wethers in a herd as indicators of doe's heat.) You can try a shock collar or start with a spray bottle of water but I'm not sure that it will solve the problem. I've seen horns banded on goats older than him - and I guess if it is a matter of him staying or going, the banding would be the best option. No guarantees that taking away his horns will make him less aggressive in the long run though!

Do you know if he is doing this behavior just when you come around or all the time? (Can you see him beating up other goats from a house window?) One of my does becomes aggressive to the others when I approach the pen because she thinks I ALWAYS bring food but is fairly mild when I am not around.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

When he busted Dozers head I was nowhere in sight. My guess is it mostly happens in the stall/sleeping area. They can get away from him while in the pasture but being there is only one door into and out of the stall it makes it a little harder for them to get away. He has always been very jealous of me ( I created that monster) but this is different. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

sgilreath199 said:


> I have a Nubian dwarf goat that is a little over 2 years old. He is wethered and has been since he was a kid. Lately he has been so very aggressive towards his herd mates that are Nigerian Dwarfs. He got into it with my Nigerian Dwarf buck and Dozer ( my buck) ended up with a busted head.....


That goat seems to be sort of racist. :think:

I guess it's like the others say, some aggression due to hormones. How does his stature compare with an uncastrated buck?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A shock collar or water may work- while you're there. He may just learn to be nice when you're watching. 

Banding Horns can be painful, but it's sometimes necessary. It's better than a busted head, or a broken leg if he hooks someone. It won't guarantee that he'll be gentle afterwards, but at least he's less dangerous. Of course it's up to you, if you want to keep his horns then you'll need to do something else. 

Can you make him a separate pen?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd try the collar or water and if he doesn't improve band his horns, you can always get some pain meds for him too.
Sadly as I said sometimes we have to do these things for our animals own good.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I Agree with both of the above. Start simple and hopefully theyll work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you guys for the input. Going to try the water first then move to the shock collar if the water gun does not work and last resort is dehorning him. I can sneak out there but honestly it seems like it only happens when they are in the barn. I have never seen him outright attack the out in the pasture but as I said they can steer clear of him out there. So wish me luck and I will keep you updated. Thanks again guys!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe can you set up a camera in the barn to record him to see exactly what is going on?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there something in the barn that he is guarding? Hay rack? Loose mineral or kelp meal dispenser? Water? Some other resource? Maybe something as simple as adding another entrance/exit or adding a short divider (like a vertical wooden pallet) could pare down the violence. Or perhaps now that he is maturing they just flat out don't have enough indoor loafing space!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The thing with the shock collar is you can hide behind a tree and still get him and he has no idea it's you. I have to do this with my buck and I'm telling you right now it's not going to cure him 100%. Every few months or so depending on my buck I will have to put the shock collar back on him and remind him that he doesn't have to try and kill everything that looks at his food. 
As for why another idea that comes to mind is if he has been picked on before and now he's showing them that he's a tough guy now. My meanest does are the ones that were picked on the most when they were new or smaller.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So I got a LGD the other day and believe it or not Charlie has had an attitude adjustment. I am almost sure it's because the LGD has his full attention as of right now and the other goats know it so they tend to hang with the LGD lol. Thanks for suggestions all here is a picture of my new boy Jack.








Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Once a goat gets that kind of attitude, it seems to be hard to detour them. Once they start this aggressive behavior, they keep at it because I believe it is his way of saying.. "I am the lead goat here.. and I am fighting for a position in this herd and won't back down." Then one day, a stronger goat may challenge Charlie and he will have to be put in his place. He is just probably fighting for a place in the herd to be at the top. 

As far as goats feeling pain... I've never seen such expressive wimpy creatures. Most all of ours tell us when they are in pain either verbally or by their body language. And they will fuss at the smallest things. Some are just incredibly loud when they feel their very fist labor pain.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have two goats that are seeming to always be fussing at each other. They both have horns. It gets wild sometimes, but eventually the older one puts the other in her place. That one particular Doe is the youngest of the older does and they won't tolerate her getting too much of their space while eating. She is the youngest and is expected to 'fall in order'. I think Charlie is feeling threatened by a younger buck. He won't likely want to quit at this time.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So since I got the LGD this past week his attitude has shifted back to being more peaceful. He is so intrigued by Jack my LGD that he is not nearly as aggressive. Hope it lasts. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------

